# اقوال عن التسبيح



## candy shop (17 يناير 2008)

اقوال عن التسبيح 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- [/COLOR


الترتيل هو ثوب الصلاة السمائى الذى يكسبها وقاراً و جدية حيث يُلبس التسبيح الألفاظ أثمن أوزانها الشعرية و يخرج الصوت البشرى حاملاً ذبيحة النغم على أسمى طبقاته و المعانى ترتفع و تتدرج فى رقتها و مشاعرها حتى تبلغ أوج الإلهام فيرتفع معها قلب الإنسان بتلقائية سهلة حتى يواجد الله و ترتفع الجماعة كلها بنفس السهولة و بألفة فائقة لحدود البشر حتى تبلغ إلى أعلى درجة للعبادة" 

الأب متى المسكين -- التسبحة اليومية و مزامير السواعى 

" هيا نسبح مليكنا معا ..هيا نرنم ..هيا نهلل للرب وسط المحن والتجارب ..الرب مسبح هنا وهناك ..هنا على الارض وهناك فى الاعالى ..هيا الان لنسبح لنخفف عنا الاحمال " 

القديس اغسطينوس 

إن التسبيح يفتح الباب المغلق أمام النفس لتتقبل دون قصد شيئاً من الله يلهبها و يجعلها تجود بنفسها كلياً و بلا مانع 

"الأب متى المسكين -- التسبحة اليومية و مزامير السواعى 

"إن الكرامة الوحيدة التى تليق بالله ليست فى حرق الذبائح بالنار هذه التى أوجدها الله لقوام حياتنا إنما الكرامة له تكون بتقديم الحمد له بالتسبيح و الألحان لأنه خلقنا 

"القديس يوستينوس الشهيد 

"الشكر هو الدواء المضاد للسموم التى تنتج عن التذمر و الشكوى" 
جويس ماير -- تكلم بلغة الله 
"إن نمو حياة التسبيح ينمى المناعة ضد هجمات العدو" 

ديك إيستمان -- الصلاة التى تغير العالم 

"إن كلمة تسبيح لا تعنى حالة السرور فقط بل تشمل الشكر و الحمد لله حتى و لو كان الإنسان فى أشد حالات الحزن و الغم و اليأس بل إن التسبيح و الشكر فى مثل هذه الحالات يرفع الصلاة إلى مستوى الطاعة و الخضوع تمجيداً لله و اعترافاً بحكمه و تدبيره" 

الأب متى المسكين -- التسبحة اليومية و مزامير السواعى 

التسبيح لا يفتح ساعة صلاتنا التكريسية لإنسكاب مجد الله فحسب لكنه يجعل الشيطان يهرب مسرعاً فى الحال إذ أنه لا يطيق التواجد فى محضر الله"

ديك إيستمان -- الصلاة التى تغير العالم 

التسبيح هو مفتاح النصرة فى حياتنا الروحية" 
أحد رجال الله 
التسبيح هو الخدمة الأكثر فائدة و الأكثر فاعلية فى تمكين الله من إدراك الهدف الأسمى و هو إحضار أبناء كثيرين إلى المجد" 
بول بيلهيمر 

"إذا شبهنا النهضة بإنسان فإنه يأتى على قدمى الصلاة التشفعية و التسبيح" 
أحد رجال الله
_________________
فأجعلك امة عظيمة واباركك واعظم اسمك وتكون بركة ... 
__________________​​


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*

موضوع رائع ياكاندى 
وفعلا التسبيح هو بيرفعنا لنقترب اكتر من نقاوة الملايكة
شكرا على الموضوع ياكاندى
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## فادية (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*

تسلم  اديك  عزيزتي  كاندي 
موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*



nonogirl89 قال:


> موضوع رائع ياكاندى
> وفعلا التسبيح هو بيرفعنا لنقترب اكتر من نقاوة الملايكة
> شكرا على الموضوع ياكاندى
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر



ميرسى اوى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*



فادية قال:


> تسلم  اديك  عزيزتي  كاندي
> موضوع رائع
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى لزوقك يا فاديه يا قمر​


----------



## K A T Y (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*

_*موضوع جميل قوي يا كاندي*_​ 
_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*



K A T Y قال:


> _*موضوع جميل قوي يا كاندي*_​
> _*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*

 

" هيا نسبح مليكنا معا ..هيا نرنم ..هيا نهلل للرب وسط المحن والتجارب .. 
الرب مسبح هنا وهناك ..هنا على الارض وهناك فى الاعالى .. 
هيا الان لنسبح لنخفف عنا الاحمال "

القديس اغسطينوس 

اقواااال رااائعه جدااا 

شكرا ليكى جدا يا كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*



Meriamty قال:


> " هيا نسبح مليكنا معا ..هيا نرنم ..هيا نهلل للرب وسط المحن والتجارب ..
> الرب مسبح هنا وهناك ..هنا على الارض وهناك فى الاعالى ..
> هيا الان لنسبح لنخفف عنا الاحمال "
> 
> ...





ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*

الله موضوع جميل خالص ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقوال عن التسبيح*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله موضوع جميل خالص ربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

